# My Eurotrips 2017 - 2018



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Welcome to my thread* 

*Here I am going to post pictures of my travels around the European continent. *

*Thank you for your visit and I hope you enjoy this thread* kay:​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

P A R I S
*Christmas Lights*

Let's begin with the beautiful Capital of France. "La Ville-Lumière" shines even more at the end of the year, when its boulevards and facades light up in golden color.








































Champs-Élysées















































​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great photos! kay:



falp6 said:


> Thank you for your visit and I hope you enjoy this thread


And thanks for sharing these pictures!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful impressions of the lights of Paris! kay:
I wish you a Happy New Year, falp!


----------



## heymikey1981 (May 25, 2016)

Where are your pictures of London?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Paris :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comments 

WALKING IN P A R I S









































































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Buildings and Monuments of a self-confident nation! 
Fine pics, falp! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Paris; well done :cheers:


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Paris, always pretty to see!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great Thread, Falp!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great new thread! Wonderful pics from Paris kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *Yansa, Christos, Niemand, Gratteciel, General Electric* and all of you for your comments and likes. 


O P E R A GARNIER
and surroundings
































































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressing pics again, falp! kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Yansa kay:


S E I N E RIVERSIDE









































































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this fine impressions from the riverbanks of the Seine, falp!
My favourite kay:



falp6 said:


> ​


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

^^ I completely agree with Silvia; That picture is spectacular! Thank you Falp!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks friends Yansa and Gratteciel! :cheers:






































The famous padlocks of love




















Henry IV of France


















​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful bridge impressions, falp! kay:
Love the last pic: There it seems like Henry IV would talk to the seagull.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

I love very much you pictures of Paris kay:


----------

